# Long 2360 4 wheel drive parts



## 19midwest (9 mo ago)

Hello, I have a 2360 4 wheel drive and when you engage the 4 wheel driver the shifter will not stay in, I have been told it is the synchronizer. Where is a good place to find a parts diagram with parts numbers? Any help will be greatly apricated.

Thank you
J


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning J, welcome to the forum.

Finding parts for a Long tractor will be difficult, but it can be done. Here are a couple of possible sources...





__





Long Agribusiness Tractor Parts for Sale | Broken Tractor


Purchase your Agribusiness tractor parts from BrokenTractor.com! We are your online source for new, used, and rebuilt tractor parts.




www.brokentractor.com








__





Fiat/Long Tractor Parts - Cross Creek Tractor - 1-800-462-7335


FAST SHIPPING & FULL 1 YEAR WARRANTY - Call 800-462-7335 For Fiat/Long Tractor Parts From Cross Creek Tractor. Premium Quality Parts For Over 30 Years!




www.crosscreektractor.com








__





Tractor Parts | New, Used, Rebuilt | All States Ag Parts


Huge selection of new, used, and rebuilt tractor parts for John Deere, Massey Ferguson, Case IH, Ford, Kubota, Allis Chalmers and many more makes.




www.tractorpartsasap.com









LONG TRACTOR 2360 Parts Diagrams


LONG TRACTOR 2360 Exploded View parts lookup by model. Complete exploded views of all the major manufacturers. It is EASY and FREE



www.jackssmallengines.com


----------



## 19midwest (9 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Good Morning J, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Finding parts for a Long tractor will be difficult, but it can be done. Here are a couple of possible sources...
> 
> ...



Thank you for your help Big T. Hopefully something will pan out.


----------

